# Jail i386 in a host with FreeBSD 9-current amd64



## sylvio (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi,

It's possible install a jail i386 in a host with freebsd-9 amd64?


----------



## sprewell (Apr 6, 2010)

Of course you can install an i386 jail in an amd64 system, I did it last year using these i386 instructions and this general info on setting up a FreeBSD jail, and have been using it ever since.  I don't know about FreeBSD 9 specifically, but it mostly works on 7.2.  There are a few incompatibilities, like apps that use SysV shared memory won't work and you might have to use the rescue versions of a few system binaries like ps.  Also, I was just talking to some BSD devs and apparently you can also install a FreeBSD 7 or older jail on a FreeBSD 8 host, though it won't work the other way around because there isn't forward compatibility also.


----------



## fegu (Sep 8, 2012)

*Another, detailed, example*

The recipe linked above symlinks the jail contents and thus w, ps, top and others do not work due to the differing "bitness". If the jail contents is instead copied from the i386-distribution, all is well. Here is a detailed example


----------

